

Why California Per Capita Energy Use Flat While Rest of U.S. Has Increased 50% - raymondh
http://paid.outbrain.com/network/redir?key=5589f5c1f151162c60d823f0f4a4d829&rdid=593962395&type=DPY_A0/NA_la&in-site=false&idx=1&pc_id=16149551&req_id=04952fe00a0dfa20f5a9b05466268bcd&agent=blog_JS_rec&recMode=7&reqType=1&wid=101&adsCats=1703,1207,1210&refPub=185&prs=true&scp=false&fcapElementId=18568&origSrc=1053273

======
stugs
Is this just a paid blog post for PG&E?

My power costs 3x what it did in Virginia because of tiered pricing based on
square footage. That's all that keeps my power usage in check

